# Catfishing around Bismarck!



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Is there anywhere around Bismarck to catch trophy catfish.I have never targeted catfish before but if there was a place around Bismarck to catch some dandys I'd sure give it a go.Thanx for any info ahead of time. :beer:


----------

